

Show HN: Dull – The best of the Internet in one app - bramk
http://dull.rocks

======
roelandp
I'm the maker of the app (iphone at the moment), should you have any questions
or remarks, please ask them here, or maybe at
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/dull-always-a-
moment](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/dull-always-a-moment)

~~~
buddy_tucker
This site appears to be nothing but pictures with no information. The features
page says nothing. (Using iPhone/Chrome)

